# Wife's latest handy work



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Wife had a small incident with an 'invisible' wooden post yesterday. :bawling:

























Went to MGT Racing this morning and got this









Second time in nine months she has done this, same corner too!

Poo!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bloody hate those invisible posts....my other half struggles with the invisible kerbs that keep getting in the way of the wheels.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Luckily no panel damage though by the looks of it.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh forgot...you are much braver than me...enemy don't get near my pride and joy:nervous:

Hope you are employing two strikes and out policy?


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

It's her pride and joy!!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Clive S-P said:


> It's her pride and joy!!!


Ah...bet she's sick having done that...MGT on speed dial for new bumpers


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

That is sick mate, on the bright side, at least the rear quarter didnt get it and its just a bumper.
The guy I bought mine from had an alsation minding it when he first bought it right up until he chewed the back bumper  Thats why i have my rottweiler on a chain :thumbsup:
Steve


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, very lucky really, it's only the plastic bit, could have been much worse.

Last time it was an 'invisible' car trailer parked on our drive that she hit!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You should go shag some Busty 19 year old and then claim you "didn't see her"


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey
Just as a side note, where do you intend on getting the replacement v-spec sticker from cos i'm looking for one myself......


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

What about something like this: No Holes Parking Sensor | Parking Dynamics Reverse Sensor


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL, there I was thinking by the title someone's lovely wife had gone and made something sweet for his car.... not this!

Still, at least it was only the bumper. She only managed to graze the Nismo under spoiler too. You should thank her & count yourself lucky. 

A few years ago my wife had an accident in her Micra, mangling the front wing...
An hour later she came in the house to tell me she'd had another accident - ripping the bumper & headlight off a fully kitted very expensive RX-7 as she reversed past it. I couldn't believe it at the time!

Fortunately she's got better at reversing after a few years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> You should go shag some Busty 19 year old and then claim you "didn't see her"


Lol, +1 to this brilliant idea!


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

stephenwap said:


> Hey
> Just as a side note, where do you intend on getting the replacement v-spec sticker from cos i'm looking for one myself......


I've just found the part numbers for Nissan, I don't know prices though.
Or if they are available elsewhere.

There are some on ebay... from Hong Kong!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Genuine ones are about £15


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Genuine ones are about £15


From you Matty or Nissan?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Can you stick up the part number please, i'll order one during the week

Thanks
steve


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Thought I had earlier, sorry!
Forgot to paste in the vital information :chairshot

R34 badges
Front GT-R Badge 62896 AA400
Fender GT badges - 63896 AA400 RH, 63897 AA400 LH

Rear GT-R Badge 84896 AA400
Rear Nissan Badge 84890 AA000
V-Spec Badge 84896 AA410

There you go.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Shes dead now, right?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Cheers Clive you're a star


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hope she had an incident walking into a door when she told you


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> Hope she had an incident walking into a door when she told you


At the end of the day, it's not that important... nothing that can't be fixed or replaced.

Luckily the car will be OK too! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Gttrv (Sep 15, 2010)

My old bumper in black lol


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Luckily for me my missus loves the car too, she nearly had heart failure when I told her I was thinking of selling it .
On the other hand she'll never get to drive it though :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Reminds me of the time my dad and I arrived home to find the side of his 3 series had been badly scraped. Initially we thought my mum had driven into the wall on the entrance to the drive but it turned out 'the wall was blown onto the car by a 'severe' gust of wind' just as she was driving onto the drive........


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Clive S-P said:


> At the end of the day, it's not that important... nothing that can't be fixed or replaced.
> 
> Luckily the car will be OK too! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You need a few of these


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> You need a few of these


PMSL, I've just printed that off!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

My wife doesn't get to drive mine. And that's why!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Clive S-P said:


> From you Matty or Nissan?


either


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Only just seen this thread ... when's the divorce


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

All better now!






















































Got the car back today, so all fixed. 
Had all the stone chips on the front bumper and the side skirts redone too, oh and the boot and some marks on the roof... so pretty much a full respray then! :nervous:

Flawless finish, very pleased. The body repair chap even repaired the old bumper (because he was waiting for something to dry!) at no extra charge.

Just need to order a new V-Spec sticker :squintdan


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good! if you could give the the part number for v-spec sticker as mine needs replacing soon,looking very crackly - would appreciate it


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Your wish is my command!

V-Spec Badge 84896 AA410


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking awesome fella :thumbsup:


----------

